
On Being a Woman in America While Trying to Avoid Being Assaulted - colinprince
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/01/07/on-being-a-woman-in-america-while-trying-to-avoid-being-assaulted/
======
PaulHoule
As I man I have been assaulted and battered many times.

Back when I was in college I mocked some students who were about to throw a
can of shaving cream into a gay rights meeting. That put me on the "enemies"
list of the anti-gay terrorists who seemed to particularly target straight
people who they perceived as supporting gay rights.

The reign of terror continued until they hit a man (also straight, a residence
hall assistant) with a rock in the face with a catapult. The inability or
unwillingness of the school to deal with the ongoing assaults led a gay man
and lesbian woman to commit double suicide.

(Two doors down I had a friend who was trans; people didn't mess with that
person because that person was a gun fanatic.)

In life in general men are frequently the target of violence, get shot by the
cops, etc.

For instance one time I was in a group of two men and two women and we were
drinking at a bar and things started to go south and I was acutely aware that
if things went any further I would be the first person to get hit because (1)
I was male and (2) I was sitting on the outside.

